# Noaa more please!

## cwr

For some  reason my system has recently started calling weather..noaa-gov.  It's fairly

persistent, calling various modifications to the name every hour or two.  It doesn't

succeed, since the machine connects only to an intranet, but I'd really like to find

out why it's suddenly started doing this.  It isn't the (Gnome) weather panel applet,

which isn't installed, nor is it Evolution's weather calendar, which isn't running.

Anyone any ideas?

Thanks - Will

----------

## imaginasys

Check  your crontab if there is any script that would do the connection.

Other than that, lsof will be your friend.  During the connection with the wheather site try:

 *Quote:*   

> #lsof|grep TCP

 

This will show you all TCP connexion that are active with the process name and process id.

Then you will know...

Regards,

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

